# Derivatives Contracts



## Mozart (26 April 2005)

Would anybody know where to get infos on how many contracts(calls+puts)
of  particular stocks are out during ASX trading time?
The "Tradingroom" shows only the 10 top trades.


----------



## bvbfan (27 April 2005)

I think the Financial Review has this info in the puts/calls section 
but don't count on it


----------



## SuperTed (27 April 2005)

"Open Interest" is shown in many programs. Both programs, telerate and Open Interest V4, I use show this (they get there data from the asx).

I would imagine it would be available in here somewhere http://www.asx.com.au/investor/options/index.htm

happy hunting!


----------

